# The Year Goes Into Decline - Hooray!



## Vesteralen

Yesterday was the Summer Solstice in the Northern Hemisphere, so as of today, the days begin to get shorter. As a confirmed hater of hot weather, this marks the first hopeful roadsign of the year for me.

Yes, the hottest weather of all is no doubt still ahead of us, and I won't really breathe easier till we reach late September. But, unless the Earth's orbit begins to spiral inward toward the Sun, the process of cooling off is more or less inevitable. So, there is hope!

Of course, I'm surrounded by people who think Summer is the best time of the year. Radio announcers continually vociferate about the "great weather" when the thermometer reaches 93 degrees Farenheit. Great weather if you live at the beach, yes. Not great weather for sitting in rush hour traffic or trying to get your house to a point where you can walk around in it and not have to take a shower and change your clothes every ten minutes.

Summer - you can have it!

So, here's some music to keep cool with (at least mentally):


----------



## Sid James

I'm a bit like you, I don't like very hot summers. Generally I like milder seasons, Autumn and Spring. I don't like the extremes of Summer and Winter.


----------

